# 9 weeks flowering, no trichomes



## lmn8r

Hello fellow growers! I've been flowering my cannabis plants for over 9 weeks now, and I still don't see the "frosty" trichomes I see with other grows. It's all green and no white.

I'm not sure about the strains, I got the seeds from a breeder.

I did a month of veg to about 18 inches. They we're immature, but I didn't want to wait. The smaller ones in jugs are clones of the larger plants, they spent an extra month in a cloning chamber so they are less developed.

My ghetto grow box gives me about 3ft in vertical grow space, 5 square feet of surface area. I have the plants in a 22 gallon plastic container.

Lighting is 378 watts of CFLs, 6.5k, 5k, and 2.7k mix, omnidirectional output of 23,000 lumens. I also have UVB 10 bulb with the lights.

I water the main plants weekly with ph 7 water, 19-24-17 NPK and molasses. The soil is generic potting soil with 33% perlite.

Temps are usually around 85F/80% humidity dark, and 95F/60% humidity during light cycle. I have a 9 inch fan blowing constantly, as well as 2 computer fans for air intake, and 2 computer fans for exhaust. I also have a ghetto ice cube holder which I have the fan blow air across to cool the air, I keep constantly stocked with ice cubes.

I initially tried to do low stress training during veg, but they are just too tall for my grow box.

I see most people usually have tons of frostyness by the 3rd or 4th week, I never had any, and I still have no trichomes. They are definitely 3 different strains, their leaves are totally different. I'd also like to note the plants have practically no smell/odor. 

Can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong? Thank you in advance for any help you can give me!!!!!!


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr

im not a pro grower but looking at them pix they look really poorly lol and youre temps imo are very high @95 same with humidity but it seems to me like they are seed pods so u may have a hermie or a male in there (i have never seen seeds pods so i dont know  ) which is why youre not seeing any trics since all the energy has gone to growing u some seeds instead, at least you wont have to buy any seeds for a while and you might end up with a decent crossbreed or something.


----------



## UKgirl420

they may be a 14 wek strain ,,i had one like it all of a sudden the trichs appeared week 10 , eace:


----------



## ShecallshimThor

those look very sativa so i agree with UK give her more time


----------



## lmn8r

Any suggestions on nutes? I watered with molasses only last watering, i'm trying to cut down on nitrogen.


----------



## lmn8r

~!


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr

I learn something new everyday, my apologiesi didn't realise there where strains out there that took so long to flower.
nutes wise i would say look up NPK values and settle for what you can get locally but i hear many good things about foxfarms which isn't available in my neck of the woods.


----------



## HippyInEngland

That looks like heat stress and some Sativa's will go to 16 weeks of flowering.

They are no good for outside growers in the UK unless you want to see snow on your mouldy buds  

eace:


----------



## Lemmongrass

nute/ph burn, not enough  light, light in wrong spectrum,  waaaay too humid, way too hot, pots are waaaay too small. at least 1gal/foot of light for a non topped/fimmed sativa. and yes, those look to be pure sativas and may take up to 16weeks.

actually not looking like a bad start tho. id take 6" clones. put them in 2x2" soil pots, then into 6" pots after they are nearly root bound. then into 2 or 3 gallon pots once they need more room again. ditch the mass grave style of growing, it is just too hazardous to put all you eggs in one pot of dirt when growing indoors.

You need more lights closer, HID if you can. you deff need more ventilation and it really needs to be under 80f. also you need spinning fans to produce wind turbulence. cfls need to be within an inch or two of the vegetation which means you need to drop alot of them down into the canopy.


----------



## lmn8r

What do seed pods look like? I haven't found anyone who grows just for seeds, so I don't know what to look for.

I had a bunch of males/hermies early on that I yanked. Out of 20 seeds, only these 3 main plants were female.

I can't go with HID, it makes too much heat. My room itself is around 85F at all times. I go through about 6 trays of ice cubes each time the lights come on to cool the air. Is there anything else I can do to cool the temperatures? I could remove some bulbs, but that would slow down the growing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hello my friend...those look like my crystal  that takes  12 weeks...i have one now in my shed im trying to finish..its 8 weeks now  and no trichs..some take longer then others..and i have read that some  dont  show at all..freak of plant  i suppose..the heat  is a bit high..the ice cubes are a good idea..can we add anymore ventilation?  as for nutes..i would  make a coffee,eggshell tea for them...I grow for seeds and say ,  you can  look in my Fall Grow 09  to see what seed pods look like..lol..they look like calaxs  IMO..untill the seed emerges..and i think  if the beans came from the same batch that the hermies you pulled..I would be watching the rest  very close..they may still carry the hermie gene..just my thaughts..take care and be safe


----------



## lmn8r

It will be 12 weeks tommorow. Still no change in trichs. A lot of the leaves are beginning to fall off now. Only the top part of the colas have leaves now. Also, the colas are a lot heavier, i'm having to type most of the branches to keep them upright.


----------



## jmansweed

Lotek said it right. Move away from the large soil container, it gives you more control over each plant allowing for an opportunity to experiment on particular plants and perhaps improve your issue. Try to invest in a more efficient air cooled lighting system that might help keep your area more like 80 or 85 during daylight hours. I've found stronger flowering response using HPS during the 12/12 cycle also, and flouros in the veg. The pics look like heat stress or a strain grown under the wrong light conditions, an outdoor strain may be?  Look into getting a stable, known indoor strain and start with a solid foundation. Good luck!  Feel free to ask me any more questions. I have some great strain experience.


----------



## lmn8r

Yeah, I only spent $200 or so on this grow, i'm pretty broke. If I had my own place, i'd go 600w HPS and 1000w MH on an indica strain.

The place I bought these from claimed they were indoor strains. Should I keep them or chop them now? We're getting random "inspections" all the time because of the gang activity in this neighborhood, usually when i'm at work and not home. I dunno how long I can keep these going, I was hoping they would be done by now.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello lmn8r 

Can you get a macro picture to us?

eace:


----------



## jmansweed

Seriously weigh your options. You can always grow another day if you don't get busted. If your plants are larfy, and not the least bit compact I would consider getting rid of them. It could be some time before they finish and it sounds like they're stressed out as it is. I've had stressed out plants that come down with disease and random growth issues before they finished in your situation. Most sativas take so long that it takes real predictable control of your environment to complete a successfull grow, any stress can extend and make more difficult an already lengthy and complicated situation. I wish you the best - FREE CANABIS


----------

